# BJ Penn accepts Rory MacDonald's challenge,



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

> In speaking with the director of BJPENN.COM, and after contemplating the matchup and possible return to action with his advisors, BJ Penn issued the following response to Rory MacDonald…
> 
> “Rory, I accept your challenge!”
> 
> ...


http://bjpenn.com/mmanews/2012/06/05/333-bj-penn-rory-i-accept-your-challenge-ufc-news-28371.html/2

Balls of steel.

Even though this likely ain't gonna end up well for BJ.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Badass. This all happened very quickly.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

ohh No! my favourite fighter is going to get his arse whooped again, please BJ just go to LW and just kick some ass before you retire for good.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Very very dumb move by B.J.

Bigger stronger fighers are his cryptonite. 

He is NOT a WW. 

Rory wins.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If BJ wants to fight and wants to train I don't think there is a fighter not named GSP in the WW or LW division that can beat him. Rory is a great fighter but he is not a specialist in anything and BJ is a beast no matter where the fight goes.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Good step up for rory though. this would be the perfect name to have on his resume.



Toxic said:


> If BJ wants to fight and wants to train I don't think there is a fighter not named GSP in the WW or LW division that can beat him. Rory is a great fighter but he is not a specialist in anything and BJ is a beast no matter where the fight goes.


You know, i use to believe that myself. Until the Fitch fight. First 2 rounds = bj out wrestled fitch BUT what made me question myself is how easily fitch got penn off his back. I remember thinking "BJ GOT HIS BACK!!! ITS OVER!!!" but no, never happened. BJ has fitch in his guard and he cant do anything. Infact, we havent seen any vintage BJ BJJ since the florian fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> If BJ wants to fight and wants to train I don't think there is a fighter not named GSP in the WW or LW division that can beat him. Rory is a great fighter but he is not a specialist in anything and BJ is a beast no matter where the fight goes.


C'mon Tox you can't be serious... isn't his record around 2-3-1 as a WW?

Matter of fact the only WW fights I recall him ever winning were agains Hughes.. and he lost one of those too.. WWs are too strong for him..


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

BJ is always a beast in the first round.. he basically has 5 minutes to put him away or he is gonna get smashed on


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Gotta love that he isn't afraid to take on any fight, regardless of ramifications (ahem Shogun). Not the brightest move, as I think LW is better for him. But hey, better for fight fans. Knew his retirement wouldn't last long, lol.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I've already convinced myself that BJ will come to the fight motivated and ready to fight 3 rounds, then smash Rory and lick his blood off of his gloves.

Why do I do this to myself? I'm just going to end up hurt again. 


More seriously though, BJ does have a pretty big advantage in every aspect except for cardio and size, including a massive advantage in grappling. I'm not saying.... I'm just saying.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> C'mon Tox you can't be serious... isn't his record around 2-3-1 as a WW?
> 
> Matter of fact the only WW fights I recall him ever winning were agains Hughes.. and he lost one of those too.. WWs are too strong for him..


to be fair though he has only ever fought the no1 or no2 guys in the division, and while i am backing Rory as the next WW champ, he is not a top 5 WW yet. While am with you in picking Rory to win, i do understand where toxic is coming from and would love it if i am wrong.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> to be fair though he has only ever fought the no1 or no2 guys in the division, and while i am backing Rory as the next WW champ, he is not a top 5 WW yet. While am with you in picking Rory to win, i do understand where toxic is coming from and would love it if i am wrong.


1,2, and 3... I'm sick of waiting for the "motivated" B.J. Penn... even motivated he just doesnt make a legitimate threat at WW and I dont think too many knowledgable fans could seriously say he has the potential to hold the crown for any period of time at 170.

So with that logic maybe it's just me but WW fights are just the UFCs way of making money and using Penn as a novelty..

At LW he can still make a legitimate run IMO.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Rory Macdonald just seems to outsize BJ. Could be wrong. I don't see BJ taking Rory down. Maybe his boxing is better, but I can see Macdonald outpointing BJ with reach and Muay Thai. If he adds in some grinding wrestling to wear BJ out or take him down and G and P him (perhaps as viciously as Che Mills), its BJ who has to fight uphill.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The whole problem with BJ fighting at 170 is it's pretty much nothing more than an indication that he's too laszy to properly train and make weight.

BJ isn't at all a WW. He just doesn't like to diet and make weight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Good step up for rory though. this would be the perfect name to have on his resume.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, i use to believe that myself. Until the Fitch fight. First 2 rounds = bj out wrestled fitch BUT what made me question myself is how easily fitch got penn off his back. I remember thinking "BJ GOT HIS BACK!!! ITS OVER!!!" but no, never happened. BJ has fitch in his guard and he cant do anything. Infact, we havent seen any vintage BJ BJJ since the florian fight.


To be fair Fitch's BJJ coach is a guy who trained along side BJ for years and knows the intricate things BJ does very well. 


_RIVAL_ said:


> C'mon Tox you can't be serious... isn't his record around 2-3-1 as a WW?
> 
> Matter of fact the only WW fights I recall him ever winning were agains Hughes.. and he lost one of those too.. WWs are too strong for him..


How many people at WW have been able to get an advantage over BJ when he wasn't gassed? The answer is one and he is considered #1 or 2 P4P in the world. So lets sumerize a BJ Penn who is not gassed can only be beaten at WW by one of the top 2 P4P fighters on the planet who also holds a substantial size advantage. Obviously Penn is awful. BJ's biggest problem at WW is not what he can do but simply a matter of how long he can do it. He needs to learn he has to be in better shape at 170 than he does at 155 because he shows up in about the same or slightly worse shape but is grappling with bigger stronger guys who are just physically draining him. Its not that WW's are to strong, he dropped Fitch one of the bigger WW's and a great wrestler on his head. Its a matter of Penn physically not having the stamina to compete with guys that big. If he is motivated and in shape he will stomp anyone except GSP. Call me crazy but I truly believe BJ Penn is the greatest fighter to ever compete in MMA. His record reflects his desire to challenge himself more than his true abilities as a fighter.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> To be fair Fitch's BJJ coach is a guy who trained along side BJ for years and knows the intricate things BJ does very well.
> 
> 
> How many people at WW have been able to get an advantage over BJ when he wasn't gassed? The answer is one and he is considered #1 or 2 P4P in the world. So lets sumerize a BJ Penn who is not gassed can only be beaten at WW by one of the top 2 P4P fighters on the planet who also holds a substantial size advantage. Obviously Penn is awful. BJ's biggest problem at WW is not what he can do but simply a matter of how long he can do it. He needs to learn he has to be in better shape at 170 than he does at 155 because he shows up in about the same or slightly worse shape but is grappling with bigger stronger guys who are just physically draining him. Its not that WW's are to strong, he dropped Fitch one of the bigger WW's and a great wrestler on his head. Its a matter of Penn physically not having the stamina to compete with guys that big. If he is motivated and in shape he will stomp anyone except GSP. Call me crazy but I truly believe BJ Penn is the greatest fighter to ever compete in MMA. His record reflects his desire to challenge himself more than his true abilities as a fighter.


You're just being hard headed here Toxic..

B.J. Penn has not won even a third of his WW fights. He has a horrible WW record.

He loses at WW. Period. 

Those athletes at the top level of the WW division have proven time and time again that they are a weight class above him..


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> 1,2, and 3... I'm sick of waiting for the "motivated" B.J. Penn... even motivated he just doesnt make a legitimate threat at WW and I dont think too many knowledgable fans could seriously say he has the potential to hold the crown for any period of time at 170.
> 
> So with that logic maybe it's just me but WW fights are just the UFCs way of making money and using Penn as a novelty..
> 
> At LW he can still make a legitimate run IMO.


BJ and Hendo with their balls to the wall style and accepting any fight they are offered and fighting at multiple weight classes have made them my top 2 fighters of all time...but sadly, I'm an objective and rational fan, and fully agree with you.

At WW, Penn can get wins, but has never and will never hold a consistent winning streak. 

I really like Rory Mcdonald's style as well, and that kid has so much potential and is a serious threat to BJ.

Great control on the ground, brutal g&p, remains calm and is a freaking stud and strong as hell for a WW. All that is a disaster for Penn, unless he doesn't get taken down and blasts Rory with some serious aggressive strikes from the start.

I will be rooting for BJ for sure, but I think Rory takes this dominantly. If it's a 5 round fight which I think it will be I believe Rory will win by a tko stoppage in the 2nd or 4th, or a Unanimous decision 49-46.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Booyah! Get to watch Rory put a whuppin on a legend!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I like Rory more than BJ...


But what happened to the BJ who went 5 rounds with Kenflo in a pretty high paced fight? The one who brutalized Diego Sanchez? He had no cardio issues there. I would love to see that BJ versus Rory. It would be a hell of a fight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

BJ Penn will fight anyone in any weight basically. This is part of why he is a legend of MMA. His record might not be great and MMA noobs might take a poke at that but anyone who knows anything knows he hasnt exactly fought many cans in his UFC career. 

I am a big fan of Rory, but I love BJ and am hoping he wins this.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm really hoping that he takes his "coming out of retirement" thing seriously and trains his ******* ass off


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't get why he would deny Koscheck a few weeks ago but accept Rory's challenge so easily. He'd lose both fights but at least he'd lose to a big name if he fought Koscheck. Now he'll just be a stepping stone for an up and comer.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The problem with BJ is he's like a honey badger. He's always gonna be the smaller fighter even in LW...but he don't give a flying ****. Rory is one bad ass man/child. He's laid out his opponents in dominant fashion and even Condit for two rounds. 

BJ should be picking his own fights not allowing his emotions/pride/ego get the best of em. If anything him accepting this fight should be a clear sign of respect for the young gun; Rory. 

I think Rory is going to try to put away BJ within two rounds. Then BJ might retire again...sadly. On the flipside that might make him return back to LW. BJ should go down to FW and fight The Korean Zombie.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Well I've already convinced myself that BJ will come to the fight motivated and ready to fight 3 rounds, then smash Rory and lick his blood off of his gloves.
> 
> Why do I do this to myself? I'm just going to end up hurt again.
> 
> ...


Rory is a much better wrestler then bj.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Rory's canadian, he trains with *GSP* and his wrestling based style is similar to *GSP's*.

I'm guessing he's taking the fight on Rory's *GSP* affiliations?


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

rygu said:


> BJ Penn will fight anyone in any weight basically. This is part of why he is a legend of MMA. His record might not be great and MMA noobs might take a poke at that but anyone who knows anything knows he hasnt exactly fought many cans in his UFC career.
> 
> I am a big fan of Rory, but I love BJ and am hoping he wins this.


He didn't want to fight Kos ? so where is your anyone any time now ?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I'm really hoping that he takes his "coming out of retirement" thing seriously and trains his ******* ass off


Me, too. It would make it an epic fight, IMO. Should be a good one no matter what, anyway. Can't wait!


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

I think this is one of those scenarios where you bet on Rory and cheer for B.J....

I see this being a 3 round ass whooping with round 1 being close.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

why BJ, why? :confused05:


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I like Rory more than BJ...
> 
> 
> But what happened to the BJ who went 5 rounds with Kenflo in a pretty high paced fight? The one who brutalized Diego Sanchez? He had no cardio issues there. I would love to see that BJ versus Rory. It would be a hell of a fight.


This!

BJ Penn has really grown on me over the years and I want nothing more than to see him come in shape, motivated to put a hurt down on someone.

I also think BJ acts before he thinks (usually fighting at a disadvantage in WW with bigger and stronger guys).

The craziest thing he did was fight Lyoto Machida back in the day... that man has some balls. :thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Big_Charm said:


> *I also think BJ acts before he thinks* (usually fighting at a disadvantage in WW with bigger and stronger guys).


That's why i'm waiting for him to pull out of this fight, as the fight gets closer to happening...and Rory will fight Koscheck or someone else with name value, who's available.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Rory is the future of the WW division, but he may have just put his plans a step or two back. I think Penn will beat Rory decisively. Also I won't throw around anything like "a motivated Penn" or the like. Penn will beat Rory.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damnit BJ. Rory takes this handily by being stronger, more driven, and having better cardio. BJ is a LW and doesn't need to be playing around with these WW's any longer.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I will always root for Penn and will cheer for him in any fight.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

M_D said:


> I will always root for Penn and will cheer for him in any fight.


But what's your prediction? 

.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I guess i'm that 5% who doesn't really care that much for Penn? :dunno: He never _clicked_ on me..


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, I didn't see that coming. I don't think this ends well for BJ, but I'll be cheering me arse off for him.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

The Rory hype rain is out of control. If he beats a BJ Penn who should be fighting at LW and never comes to a fight in shape these days it will be his biggest win by far. His biggest win to date is against a LW in Nate Diaz.

I think Rory may win this fight, but hes not going to walk through BJ like many of you are suggesting.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Rule #1. Cardio. 

Get it done BJ.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Odds for this one will be interesting, I think Rory will be too much for Penn and this fight will put him on the map as a contender.

Despite what you think of Penn and which weight class he belongs in, he's a huge name and he will fight Rory at 170lb, if Rory wins it should not be downplayed.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I like Rory more than BJ...
> 
> 
> But what happened to the BJ who went 5 rounds with Kenflo in a pretty high paced fight? The one who brutalized Diego Sanchez? He had no cardio issues there. I would love to see that BJ versus Rory. It would be a hell of a fight.


He was allowed to fight his type of fights there. He controlled those fights so he didn't gas out but it's mostly in fights where he grapples or against Diaz where it was such a high pace then he struggles.

Also, he was working with the Marinovich's for those fights.


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

Toxic said:


> If BJ *wants* to fight and _*wants*_ to train I don't think there is a fighter not named GSP in the WW or LW division that can beat him. Rory is a great fighter but he is not a specialist in anything and BJ is a beast no matter where the fight goes.


I agree with you......but those two levels of desire have been painfully fleeting in BJ the past few years. I also feel that the in many aspects the sport has passed him. he hasn't kept up to speed with the young guys in terms of training, multiple techniques, and being multi-faceted.
he can be a force to be reckoned with if he's motivated. Id don't think he's been motivated except for the Fitch fight in a number of years.

Just my two pennies.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I love BJ...Dude is just a warrior:thumbsup: This is why he is always gonna be one of my fav. fighters. The dude likes challenges. 

With that being said...Rory Mac is a freakin cyborg. I just hope BJ can get out of RD 1 with his brain still intact... Rory is the future champ of 170 and 185 IMO...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Well I know one thing for sure BJ will beat the shit out of him in the first.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So Rory is going to be a goof just like GSP...is this what I am seeing?

I think an in shape focused BJ would be a very good fight. But lets not kid ourselves into thinking it will happen. BJ will be fat and gas in 2 rounds like he has been. 

Rory is a young said to be "future" of the division. And he is calling out old washed up out of shape BJ Penn who belongs at 155 while Rory could potentially make 185 in the future.

Lets call out BJ Penn at this stage of his career to get a name on the record. What a pansy. Go call out Kos, Fitch, Hendricks, Erik Silva. Go call out someone who isn't semi-retired. 

Sick of fighters who call out old names of the sport just to get a name on their record. Knowing full well they are a shell of their former self. It is a coward move.

Pathetic.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Rauno said:


> I guess i'm that 5% who doesn't really care that much for Penn? :dunno: He never _clicked_ on me..


I never have found myself cheering for him either. This fight should make you happy then, another decisive loss for BJ.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So Rory is going to be a goof just like GSP...is this what I am seeing?
> 
> I think an in shape focused BJ would be a very good fight. But lets not kid ourselves into thinking it will happen. BJ will be fat and gas in 2 rounds like he has been.
> 
> ...


I agree. Im not sure what Rory is trying to acomplish here. He has a lot more to lose then he has to gain. A win over BJ at this point is not going to advance him in the division that much and a loss to BJ at this point would be a big setback considering everyone thinks he is going to walk through BJ.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> I agree. Im not sure what Rory is trying to acomplish here. He has a lot more to lose then he has to gain. A win over BJ at this point is not going to advance him in the division that much and a loss to BJ at this point would be a big setback considering everyone thinks he is going to walk through BJ.


I wouldn't care if he wants to build himself slowly. And really there is no point of him asking for top guy if him and his brother Georges won't even fight. 

But just don't call out semi-retired fighters who don't even belong at the weight class. Have some balls and call out another contender. Or at least a guy who is still 100% in the sport.

All he wants is the name on his record. There is no bad blood, it make no sense in the rankings of the divisoion as Rory is coming off wins and BJ is 0-1-1 in his last 2. Could possibly be 0-2-0. And the guy he is calling out hasn't had a fight in 8 months and was semi-retired.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

> Im not sure what Rory is trying to acomplish here





> But just don't call out semi-retired fighters...





> "Right now I feel there’s a guy that I want to fight before he leaves the sport and that’s B.J. Penn," he said on Monday's edition of The MMA Hour. "That’s a guy I really want to fight. I respect him a lot. He’s a legend and I think it’d be a really good matchup for me to have that fight in Toronto."
> 
> MacDonald made sure to note this was a respectful request and not a "call out" of a future Hall of Famer.


Why can't it just be as Rory stated? Maybe he really does just want to fight a guy he grew up watching before that guy shuts 'er down. 

And he didn't call anyone out. He simply said he'd like to fight BJ- nothing wrong with that.

.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

H33LHooK said:


> Why can't it just be as Rory stated? Maybe he really does just want to fight a guy he grew up watching before that guy shuts 'er down.
> 
> And he didn't call anyone out. He simply said he'd like to fight BJ- nothing wrong with that.
> 
> .


It is exactly what he said.

"I want to fight BJ before he leaves the sport"

So basically he wants to fight and beat BJ Penn at his lowest stages in his career. To get him on his record before Penn calls it quits.

It is exactly what he said. It is plain and simple. Some people may not give a shit. But I just get annoyed when young fighters call out old deteriorating fighters of the golden era. 

It is just my opinion....but it is a coward move. Or it is at least the easy way to get known. If you want to be the best and test yourself...ask to fight legit guys who are winning. Not just a guy with a name.

It is clear as day as to what he is trying to do here. Would he be calling out Penn if he were the animal he was back in the day? My guess would be no.

Just like how Schaub beat CC and everyone was calling him the legend killer because they figured he'd beat Nog also. Thankfully Nog kicked his ass. But all him and the UFC were trying to do is build him up off of names that are no longer close to the top of their game.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

H33LHooK said:


> Why can't it just be as Rory stated? Maybe he really does just want to fight a guy he grew up watching before that guy shuts 'er down.
> 
> *And he didn't call anyone out. He simply said he'd like to fight BJ- nothing wrong with that.*
> .


Yeah thats pretty much calling him out.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Already posted, but as many have said it's an exciting match up, but quite possibily a losing one for our fan favorite; BJ Penn.

Rory is not content in throwing elbows on the ground he's going to look to finish. He's young and borderline/reckless but for the most part controlled. I don't think BJ can hurt em, and he's (Rory) pretty strong so BJ's jiu jitsu game won't really come into play unless he lands a good shot and somehow takes his back. Otherwise I see Rory standing in the pocket hunting BJ down forcing him to engage which will tire him out. 

Rory is the "Canadian Psycho" in my mind. He just seems like one of those kids who was never social, quiet, and introspective. All that gets exploited when he gets locked in a cage. I like BJ, but this will probably be a losing battle with Rory pushing a relentless pace even more so than with Nick Diaz. 

I'd rather see see BJ face The Korean Zombie at FW and Rory vs Josh Koschek.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Very very wishful thinking. BJ will never be at 145, he doesn't even want to cut to 155.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Well I've already convinced myself that BJ will come to the fight motivated and ready to fight 3 rounds, then smash Rory and lick his blood off of his gloves.
> 
> Why do I do this to myself? I'm just going to end up hurt again.
> 
> ...


Pretty much what I was thinking. I wouldn't be surprised at all if Penn beat Macdonald if he shows up motivated. A motivated BJ Penn is a step up in competition from a welterweight version of Nate Diaz and Mike Pyle.

On the other hand, BJ Penn will probably show up the way he always does at welterweight, unmotivated and undersized. I'd say he has about a round to beat Macdonald before Macdonald takes over with his superior strength and cardio.

Why is fighting bigger guys so much more appealing to Penn than fighting guys his own size?


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> Why is fighting bigger guys so much more appealing to Penn than fighting guys his own size?


Because then you don't have to cut weight (which is hard) and you have a built in excuse when you lose. 

Of course Penn doesn't actually do that well against smaller guys anyway (1-3 record vs 145er's in Pulver x2, Edgar x2, could throw Uno in there if you wanted to I suppose which would make BJ 2-3-1 against FW's).


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It is exactly what he said.
> 
> "I want to fight BJ before he leaves the sport"
> 
> ...


I disagree, and I am a huge BJ Penn fan. The way I saw Macdonald's comment was that he wanted to fight a lendgend in the sport, and felt it was out of respect. I don't think he see's BJ as a fighter who is off his game. Penn isn't that old, and if he has a good camp, he can still be a serious threat to anyone.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> I disagree, and I am a huge BJ Penn fan. The way I saw Macdonald's comment was that he wanted to fight a lendgend in the sport, and felt it was out of respect. I don't think he see's BJ as a fighter who is off his game. Penn isn't that old, and if he has a good camp, he can still be a serious threat to anyone.


It wasn't too disrespectful, but there is no doubt it is win-win for Rory. If he beats BJ, its a big win against a big name.

If he loses, it is a setback, but a small one. Penn is so madly overrated at WW that the UFC and most fans wouldn't make much of a loss to him. MacDonald is young enough it would only be a minor blip in his career. The benefits of winning definitely outweigh the potential negatives of losing. Combine that with the fact BJ is clearly in decline and MacDonald has a very good chance of winning, and it's easy to see why this is such an attractive fight for him. Big win, big payday, low risk, worst case scenario not that bad. $$$$$


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Drogo said:


> Because then you don't have to cut weight (which is hard) and you have a built in excuse when you lose.
> 
> Of course Penn doesn't actually do that well against smaller guys anyway (1-3 record vs 145er's in Pulver x2, Edgar x2, could throw Uno in there if you wanted to I suppose which would make BJ 2-3-1 against FW's).


Stop calling them FW's. They're not. As shown by the fact they fought at 155.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Drogo said:


> Because then you don't have to cut weight (which is hard) and you have a built in excuse when you lose.
> 
> Of course Penn doesn't actually do that well against smaller guys anyway (1-3 record vs 145er's in Pulver x2, Edgar x2, could throw Uno in there if you wanted to I suppose which would make BJ 2-3-1 against FW's).


1st off are you really gonna use 9,10 even 11 year old fights to make an argument? Rory probably hadn't hit puberty the first time BJ fought Uno. 2nd BJ is the same size as the three you mentioned and was actually probably lighter than Pulver at the time of the first fight since BJ was walking around at about 145 pounds at that time and could have easily fought at BW if the division had existed.
BJ doesn't want an excuse he has said he hate cutting weight and feels better at WW and the guy wants a challenge. I said it before the effect of his opponents strength on his cardio has been an issue but the actual strength itself has not really presented any kind of problem for him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> I disagree, and I am a huge BJ Penn fan. The way I saw Macdonald's comment was that he wanted to fight a lendgend in the sport, and felt it was out of respect. I don't think he see's BJ as a fighter who is off his game. Penn isn't that old, and if he has a good camp, he can still be a serious threat to anyone.


Guys can comment in any way they want. And perhaps he wants to fight a legend. But it doesn't erase the fact that he also probably see an easy opportunity to get a big name on his record by beating a past prime legend. 

Like I said before. BJ Penn was a legend long ago. Would he ask to fight BJ if he was still an absolute beast like he was 5 years ago? I doubt it.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I think Rory will be too much for him but I don't think it will be his usual kind of fight where he takes his opponent down and just smashes them. I think it might resemble GSP-Penn 1 actually. Rory's striking defence isn't the best so I could see Penn stuffing his takedowns early on and lighting him up but Rory eventually getting takedowns with Penn being exhausted. Close decision win for MacDonald imo.


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope Penn mauls Rory's face to ground beef.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Toxic said:


> 1st off are you really gonna use 9,10 even 11 year old fights to make an argument? Rory probably hadn't hit puberty the first time BJ fought Uno. 2nd BJ is the same size as the three you mentioned and was actually probably lighter than Pulver at the time of the first fight since BJ was walking around at about 145 pounds at that time and could have easily fought at BW if the division had existed.
> BJ doesn't want an excuse he has said he hate cutting weight and feels better at WW and the guy wants a challenge. I said it before the effect of his opponents strength on his cardio has been an issue but the actual strength itself has not really presented any kind of problem for him.


I didn't realize BJ fought Edgar 10 years ago, I thought that was fairly recent. Huh. In any case, I was responding to the question "Why doesn't BJ fight stay at LW?" which is always followed by the statement or implication that he would be an unbeatable monster at LW. Since Penn has a number of losses to guys at least his size and possibly smaller I think it is clear that isn't true. He would still be very good obviously, just not THAT good.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Yeah thats pretty much calling him out.


Naw, I hafta' disagree. Calling a guy out is throwing down the gauntlet- it's daring a fighter to come face you, with the implied message that you're afraid if you don't.

Rory did the opposite of that, inasmuch as it's possible to do so when telling a reporter who he'd like to fight.

Until I see Aries pull some douche-y moves, I'll choose to give him the benefit of the doubt.

.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> The Rory hype rain is out of control. If he beats a BJ Penn who should be fighting at LW and never comes to a fight in shape these days it will be his biggest win by far. His biggest win to date is against a LW in Nate Diaz.
> 
> I think Rory may win this fight, but hes not going to walk through BJ like many of you are suggesting.


Not only does he walk through Penn after round 1. But he stops him via TKO.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Bj got to be in great shape in this fight just hope he can pull it off.


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

I wish BJ would just go back to lightweight. He is a lightweight afterall. 

Rory can ragdoll BJ, BJ isn't the type to run away, his TDD is good but he can still get taken down.

It's sad to think that if Rory runs through him and puts a beating on him, BJ will most likely retire for good. Hopefully if he does get a beatdown he will just go to lightweight.

There are exciting fights for him at lightweight, he can be a title contender again. 

At welterweight I just find myself rooting for him as an underdog, the smaller guy who has to find a way to win before he gasses, it's exciting when he does it but it's just a sad story to see him gassed out with someone bigger beating on him.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Rory - BJ Penn is a big name who i know cannot handle fighters with good cardio who are also much bigger than him i shall challenge him ,easy win.

Penn- I cant turn it down ill look like im ducking him

Posters / fans - Penn is ducking Rory

Penn - I accept.


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

Rory is a beast! BJ better pray Rory gets injured or something because that's one smoking hot Canadian Bacon coming his way (meant in both senses )


----------

